# Voice Over IP



## القرشي (15 يوليو 2006)

منقول








تعتبر هذه التقنية من التقنيات الواعدة في مجال الاتصلات 
وكتعريف مختصر لهذه التقنية :

هي عبارة عن استخدام بروتكول الانترنت او بشكل اوضح استخدام شبكة الانترنت
في اجراء مكالمات هاتفية 

ماهو ال VOIP :

VOIP هو اختصار لمجموعة كلمات وهي كالتالي 
Voice Over Internet Protocol

ايضا يعرف بانه اجراء مكالمات عن طريق الانترنت
ويمكن ايضا ارسال فاكسات بنفس الطريقة
والشكل الاتي يوضح مخطط عام 












لماذا ال VOIP :
لعدة اسباب ولعل اهمها هو

رخص ثمن المكالمات عن طريق ال VOIP 
رخص ثمن المعدات المستخدمة في هذه التقنية وانتشارها
اقل مشاكل من ناحية الصيانة

والمخطط الاتي يوضح مدي تزايد استخدام هذه التقنية






كيف تعمل هذه التقنية :
في البداية تقوم هذه التقنية بتحويل الصوت الي اجزاء رقمية 
وتقسمه الي PACKTS وتستخدم بروتكول الانترنت في ارسال 
هذه الاجزاء الرقمية لان الصوت عبارة عن analog signal 
وبطبيعة الحال فIP عبارة عن عدة مسارات او routes 
علي خلاف تقنية الاتصلات المعتادة فهي تستخدم مسار واحد محدد
وعند وصول الاجزاء الي الوجهة المحددة تقوم باعادة تجميع البيانات 
او الاجزاء المرسلة لكي يتم سماعها بشكل واضح

متطلبات هذه التقنية :
اهم متطلبات هذه التقنية هو IP او انترنت بروتوكول 
والمتمثل في شبكة الانترنت

واذا استخدمنا الكمبيوتر فنحن بحاجة الي سماعات راس وميكروفون
وبالتاكيد خط هاتفي 
وايضا اذا استخدمنا الكمبيوتر فنحن بحاجة لبرنامج يقوم بالتنسيق 
لاستخدام هذه التقنية ولعل اوضح مثال لهذا البرنامج هو 
net2phone و PC2call وغيرها الكثير

ولكن اذا لم نستخدم الكمبيوتر فنحن بحاجة لبعض الاجهزة الخاصة 
المستخدمة لهذه التقنية بالاضافة لخط التليفون

اهم البروتكولات :من اهم البروتكولات المستخدمة في هذه التقنية هي 
H323
SIP

بعض العيوب :بكل تأكيد لكل تقنية عيوب ومن بعض عيوب هذه التقنية
والتي يحاولون دائما التغلب عليها

عدم دقة ووضوح الصوت في المكالمات بالاضافة لتقطعات في بعض الاحيان
ولكن توجد اجهزة لمحاولة ايجاد افضل جودة QUALITY OF SERVICE 
QOS

المستقبل :تعد هذه التقنية من التقنيات الواعدة 
ومن اهم استخداماتها بالضافة للمكالمات الهاتفية وارسال الفاكسات
المحادثة بالفيديو VIDEO CONFERENCE 

اخيرا وليس اخرا ارجو ان اكون وضحت لنفسي اولا ولكم
بصفة عامة ماهو VOIP 


نسألكم الدعاء والتوفيق من الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sohbamody (21 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على العرض الجيد


----------



## م/هبة (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلآ والله ده مجهود رائع


----------



## asdarwish (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيرا اخي القرشي علي طرح هذا الموضوع ارجوا منك اذا كنت تعرف مصادر للمعلومات ان تزودنا بها الله يجزاك خير وخصوصا اذا كنت تملك معلومات عن NGN next generation network
امل تزويدنا بالمصادر واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Sisco من أشهر الشركات فى هذا المجال ولها موقع به كثير من المعلومات


----------



## mf_8541 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا ليك


----------

